# best bit for edge



## p2rocks (Apr 13, 2010)

I am building a blanket chest out of paduk. My old shopsmith is not always up to the task of ripping a 18 inch wide buy 40 inch long piece perfectly square so I thought a clamped on fence and a router would true it up. what bit would give the best result?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I would try a flush trim bit or a spiral bit. If you have a fair bit to remove, do it in a couple of passes, making the last pass very light to give you a nice clean edge.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Spiral or shear straight cutter. You could either have it either top or bottom bearing guided, or you could just use the router base as the guide.


----------

